# raymond mill how to work



## binqworldwt (Jul 31, 2010)

Raymond grinder(Raymond mill)produced by our company is mainly used to grind non-inflammable and non-explosive materials with Moh's hardness below 7 and moisture content below 6% such as barite, calcite, potash feldspar, talcum, marble, limestone, ceramic, glass, etc. Raymond grinder can be used in mining, chemical industry, construction materials, metallurgy and so on. The final products can be adjusted freely from 100 mesh to 425 mesh.
Working Principle Of Raymond mill:
After the materials are put into the grinding room of the main equipment, the grinding roll swings outward and presses closely upon the grinding ring due to the centrifugal force in rotation of the main shaft. The shovel carries materials to the space between the grinding roll and grinding ring, and materials are ground as the grinding roll rolls. 
After being ground, the powder is selected by Separator via the cycle wind of the blower and the rough powder will be back to the grinding room for regrinding. The proper powder is brought into the powder collector together with airflow. The powder comes out as end products while the airflow goes back to the powder collector in cycling to make the machine work normally. The increased airflow comes out after purification.
The new technology as below;
1) Bevel gear overall drive: the traditional grinding mill is driven by speed reducer and coupling. It is hard to be installed. And there will be too much noisy, and the efficiency is lower. MTW series mill is driven by bevel gear, so its structure is compacter, easy to be installed and more efficient.

2) Inner automatic Thin-Oil lubricating system: the traditional mill adopts grease lubrication, so the lubricating resistance is stronger, the temperature will be higher soon, the bearing life is shorter. MTW series mill adopts inner L.O. pumps, so the main shaft bearing and bevel gear can be lubricated without an additional lubrication system.

3) Arc air channel: all of the air channel of traditional grinding mill is upright board type. In this case, there will be stronger resistance when the air impacts the air channel board, and the energy of collisions of air molecules loss heavily, as a result, the air channel will be jammed easily because of the eddy air flow. MTW series mill adopts a cambered air channel, the tangential air goes into air channel easily because there is small resistance. And the inner outlet is very good for the grinded material to spread around and avoid grinding material jammed.

4) Cambered shovel with renewable edge: The traditional shove is integral and edge always be worn out quickly, so you have to renew it in short time which affects the working time and wastes too much steel. The shovel edge of Raymond mill adopts high wearable limit alloy, its life will be longer. You only want to change the edge, not the whole shovel. so the steel material is saved. In addition, because the traditional shovel is plane type, the grinded material stacks on the same plane when it is scooped up. So the middle parts of the roller is worn out heavily. But the cambered shovel can scoop up the grinded material in the same vertical plane, that makes the rollers and ring worn equally. At the same, the grinding efficiency is higher and capacity is higher;

5) Separated cyclone: There is a separated structure between inner piping and mixed air and powder. The efficiency and precision of classifying is promoted highly;

6) No resistance snail shell (small checking door so that there is not an eddy air flow): In the traditional grinding mill, the checking door of snail shell is prominent, that mean the checking door and snail shell are not on the same plane. So there will be eddy air flow easily come into being. As a result, the energy waste is bigger. http://www.raymondgrindingmill.net/]Raymond mill[/URL] make the inner surface of checking door stay with the inner surface of snail shell on the same plane, so the eddy air flow is avoided efficiently;

7) Perfect outward appearance: Both of the inner parts and outer part of the MTW series mill adopt advanced structure and beautiful arc structure design. This makes the mill advanced and beautiful.


----------

